# How To Corian Bracelet



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a PDF of an article I put together today. 

I hope you find it informative and enjoy it.

Please post any questions in this thread and I will do my best to answer them.

Here is a link to download PDF file. I could not up load it to the thread. If someone can help me out and put the file directly in that would be great.

http://www.mediafire.com/?9744bhytby5b2r3 *Alphageek has added the pdf directly to the thread. Post #4*


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tried clicking on the link for the pdf, but was bombed with pop-ups and such...is this something that is normal with mediafire site?



Scott (CCleaner to the rescue) B


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 4, 2010)

SDB777 said:


> Tried clicking on the link for the pdf, but was bombed with pop-ups and such...is this something that is normal with mediafire site?
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (CCleaner to the rescue) B



This is the first time I used it. I tried the link and it works fine. Before you start the down load be sure to uncheck the button for news updates.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 4, 2010)

Here you go.. Thanks for this!!!


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial.   Looks like something I want to try. I must have missed it in the tut, what is the "ideal" id?  Thanks


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 4, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Here you go.. Thanks for this!!!



Thank you. I tried over and over to post it. Every time I tried the up load manager would say that it could not be up loaded. So I googled up loading pdf files. The search suggested a host site.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you for the tutorial. Maybe I won't blow any more up?


----------



## alphageek (Sep 4, 2010)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go.. Thanks for this!!!
> ...



I couldn't upload it direct either for some reason, so I tossed it onto one of my websites and used the "upload from link".  I think it was timing out, and doing that put it onto a super fast data site and uploaded in no time flat... 

Glad to help... Thanks for sharing.. This is on my todo list for 'over the winter'.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 4, 2010)

nice looking tutorial, thanks for taking the time to put it together.
Nice work on the braclets.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 4, 2010)

Old Lar said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.   Looks like something I want to try. I must have missed it in the tut, what is the "ideal" id?  Thanks



I would say a medium. 

Link to Sizing Chart


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 5, 2010)

Wonderful, thank you! I don't know if I'll ever do bracelets but I love  looking at new techniques.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial.  However, I got nervous watching your hands so close to the saw blade at an awkward angle.  I think you might want to make a jig for holding the small pieces when cutting so close to the blade.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 6, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.  However, I got nervous watching your hands so close to the saw blade at an awkward angle.  I think you might want to make a jig for holding the small pieces when cutting so close to the blade.



Thanks for the suggestion.

I am a cabinet maker and I am on the saw all day. I am very aware of where the blade is in relation to my fingers.

Please people if you are not comfortable making cuts like this find an alternative.

With that being said I made a small jig up today and will post pics later.


----------

